# Other > Off Topic >  trying to have build no one is helping

## jamesmatheson

I am trying to have this made https://photos.app.goo.gl/5aXjN5aURSE1KDpUAThe video is not correct though in design The last designer stopped herehttps://photos.app.goo.gl/CdcbYLTzETe1BMEe9the center is supposed to be bigger and touch the one tooth and the outer ring and the center ring is supposed to push it over and back upif anyone can help id appreciate it its the only one tooth gear in the world so I hope someone is interested

----------


## fred_dot_u

I would expect that no one is helping, because the information provided is insufficient to create the model. The images I've seen show a planetary gear set in which there is a supplemental part driven by the gear set that spins. It looks somewhat like a flag or pointer on a shaft spun by the gearset. It does not look like a single-tooth gear, which is an engineering impossibility. The closest mechanical system I can imagine is the escapement mechanism of a clock, but that is a two tooth structure and is not a rotating system.

----------


## jamesmatheson

Are you offering me help to complete it or just commenting

----------


## fred_dot_u

If you can provide better drawings or an external reference to better represent your project, I am willing to help. The hand sketches are insufficient to create a part/model. The reference to the other person's creation is blurry and indistinct and shows, as I've noted, a planetary gearset driving a shaft with a flag/pointer attached. None of this represents a one tooth gear.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjkxXOxhNkE

the above video presents itself as a pair of single tooth gears, but the sole comment in the video denies that claim.

An internet search for "single tooth gear" returns nothing.

More accurate information is required.

----------


## jamesmatheson

Ok this is the one tooth that is supposed to be where the flag is.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/39nM1EF1UGfogfNy9

----------


## jamesmatheson

It's supposed to have more of a curve like this
https://photos.app.goo.gl/qrVHBtwjYkda2oQX9

Simple to understand why but the designer won't listen

----------


## fred_dot_u

A wonderfully fuzzy image with unreadable dimensions of what appears to be a rotating cam with a sharp profile is not a gear, but I suppose it's a start in the right direction. I'm going to bow out of this project, as it remains in the currently-impossible category in my estimation.

----------


## jamesmatheson

You didn't even give it a chance
It's just a planetary with a large sun
Fine but you didn't try

----------


## fred_dot_u

I don't believe I'm doing this, but does this linked video from 0:08 to 0:30 seconds have any resemblance to your objective:

https://youtu.be/mkQ2pXkYjRM?t=8

----------


## jamesmatheson

I found what I need and it's this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Obt-9tZVo

I will pass you the 10000:1 in a minute

----------


## jamesmatheson

Heres the 10000:1 model 
https://youtu.be/wFHmKpOj0ZE

I'm having one hell of a hard time speaking to companies
It's easier to get a designer to make it then it is the company

Doesn't make any sense at all

----------


## fred_dot_u

That was an interesting video and the thingiverse link also is nicely done. Your original project included what you call a single tooth gear. There is no indication of this characteristic in the video or in the construction.

----------


## jamesmatheson

I agree I was looking for an answer and I thought the one tooth was it but fortunately i was shown better

----------


## rashmika12

For downloading video from facebook use Facebook video downloader online

----------

